# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Σχέση και πένθος

## straw

Γεια σας κι από έμένα!Με λένε Βάσια κ θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Η μητέρα του φίλου μου έφυγε απ΄τη ζωή πριν 10 μέρες μετά από μεγάλη μάχη και ταλαιπωρία στα νοσοκομεία. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο φίλος μου βρίσκεται σε άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Ήμουν δίπλα του όλο αυτό το διάστημα.3 μέρες μετά το χαμό, μου ζήτησε να φύγω από το σπίτι (συγκατοικούσαμε σε δικό του σπίτι) για να ηρεμήσει και να καθαρίσει το μυαλό του. Το σεβάστηκα κ επέστεψα στο πατρικό μου. Του είπα βέβαια πως θα ήθελα να μείνω για να του σταθώ κ να είμαι δίπλα του αλλά δεν ήθελε. Μαθαίνω παράλληλα πως απολύομαι κ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σήμερα μου είπε ότι θέλει να μείνουμε χωριστά 2-3 μήνες για να θρηνήσει κ μετά βλέπουμε. Είναι φυσιολογική η αντίδρασή του;; Από τη μία τον καταλαβαίνω ότι περνά δύσκολες στιγμές, από την άλλη ο μόνος τρόπος για να βρω δουλειά(βιάζομαι γιατί η οικογένειά μου αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά οικομονομικά προβλήματα) είναι να επιστρέψω στην πόλη όπου μέναμε ( το πατρικό μου είναι σε ένα χωριό, χωρίς καμιά ευκαιρία εργασίας), αλλά δε με θέλει εκεί.Θέλω να τον βοηθήσω, δεν θέλω να τον πιέζω.Να κάνω υπομονή όπως μου λέει και να μείνω μακριά του; Δεν ξέρω πως να συμπεριφερθώ.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το να θελει καποιες μερες να μεινει μονος ειναι φυσιολογικο και ανθρωπινο..3 μηνες να ειστε χωρια γιατι?Και μετα βλεπουμε...?

----------


## viky

εγω νομιζω πως δε πρεπει να τον πιεσεις.3 μηνες ειναι πολυ,αλλα ειναι ευαλωτος αυτη τη στιγμη κ το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μη τα εννοει ολα αυτα.δωστου λιγο χρονο οσο αντεξεις.αν δεις οτι η υπομονη σου εξαντληται κανε μια σοβαρη συζητηση μαζι του.ειναι μοναχοπαιδι?τι ηλικια εχει?

----------


## straw

Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ. Γι αυτό προβληματίζομαι.Υποστηρίζ ι πως θα μας κάνει καλό στη σχέση λίγη απόσταση.Εμένα όμως δε μου ακούγεται καλό αυτό.
Να τονίσω πως παλιά μου είχε ξαναζητήσει να φύγω απ το σπίτι, κυρίως μετά από τσακωμούς.

----------


## straw

Είναι 44. Έχει και έναν αδερφό ο οποίος έχει οικογένεια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το να θελει καποιες μερες να μεινει μονος ειναι φυσιολογικο και ανθρωπινο..3 μηνες να ειστε χωρια γιατι?Και μετα βλεπουμε...?


 καλα σοβαρολογεις? θελει να μινει μονος και τη ξαποστηλε ετσι ειναι ................. να μη γινω κακος τωρα

----------


## viky

44??????εγω νομιζα θα ελεγες 26-30 ξερω γω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο δεν ειναι συμπεριφορα κατα την αποψη μου ειναι κολημενος με τη μαμα του επιδη πεθανε η μαμα μου δινε του? αντε να σου πει θελω να μεινω λιγο μονος οχι ετσι... και τωρα δηλαδη τι θα γινει η ζωη συνεχιζετε με το να θρηνισει δε προκειται να αλαξει τιποτα οσο γρηγοροτερα συμβιβαστει τοσο το καλυτερο....

----------


## straw

Μου είπε σήμερα να του δώσω αυτό το χρόνο για να θρηνήσει τη μητέρα του.κ μετά βλέπουμε για τη σχέση μας. Απλά αδυνατεί να καταλαβεί αυτή τη στιγμή ότι έχω πολλή μεγάλη ανάγκη να επιστρέψω για να βρω δουλειά.Υποστηρίζει πως δεν είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα κ δε θα παθω και τιποτα αν μείνω χωρίς δουλειά κ μια χρονιά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οπιος θελει κατι βρισκει λογους οπιος δε θελει βρισκει αιτιες

----------


## viky

συμφωνω με τον αλεξανδρο.κανονικα θα επρεπε να σε θελει διπλα του τετοιες στιγμες...σεβαστο να θελει να μεινει λιγο μονος αλλα οχι να σε διωξει απο το σπιτι τοσο καιρο και μαλιστα να σου λεει μετα απο 3 μηνες βλεπουμε τι θα γινει.κανονικα στην ηλικια που ειναι θα επρεπε να εχει φαει μερικα χαστουκια απο τη ζωη και να φερετε λιγο πιο ωριμα...

----------


## straw

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σας γι αυτό κοντεύω να σκάσω.Κάθομαι όλη μέρα σπίτι (λείπουν κ όλοι μου οι φίλοι από το χωριό)κ ψάχνω λύσεις.Δεν περιμένω να με καταλάβει 100% ούτε να μου βρει λύσεις γιατί περνάει δύσκολα, απλά με στεναχώρησε που με έδιωξε έτσι. Και με γεμίζει τύψεις, λέγοντάς πως έχω τους δικούς μου καλά κ δε χρειάζομαι τίποτα άλλο ούτε δουλειά, ουτε τιποτα. Είναι παράλογο να ψάχνω να δουλέψω όταν μάλιστα αντιμετωπίζουν κ οικονομικά προβλήματα οι δικοί μου;;

----------


## viky

φυσικα και δεν ειναι παραλογο απλα αυτος τωρα νομιζει πως βρισκεται σε χειροτερη θεση απο σενα,και νομιζει πως εχει αλλοθι επειδη πενθει!!!

----------


## straw

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Ειχα αρχισει να νιωθω παράλογη. Μόλις μιλησαμε στο τηλ. τον ρωτησα αν μπορω να επιστρεψω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να ψαξω για δουλεια (ειμαστε 5 μερες χωρια) κ μου ειπε οχι κ οτι δεν εχω υπομονη κ πιεζω καταστασεις.Δεν τον αφήνω καθολου ησυχο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω μεχρι να πανθισει θα τον εκανα ταρανδο κ μετα βλεπουμε

----------


## viky

κατι μου λεει πως ξεσπαει πανω σου το θυμο του που εχασε τη μητερα του.μακαρι να εχω αδικο

----------


## Tonya

σταματώ σε μια σου φράση (μετά από μεγάλη μάχη και ταλαιπωρία στα νοσοκομεία) και την ηλικία του (44). προσπαθώ να καταλάβω θυμούμενη δικά μου ανάλογα. λοιπόν όταν ο γονιός σου ταλαιπωρείται καιρό και τον βλέπεις να λιώνει, δεν πέφτεις απ τα σύννεφα όταν φύγει, πόσο μάλλον όταν είσαι 44 ετών (στη μικρή ηλικία από άγνοια και από άρνηση πιστεύουμε στο θαύμα, οπότε τότε πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα). θα φανταζόμουνα μια τεράστια λύπη, αίσθημα ότι όλα τέλειωσαν αλλά είναι καλύτερα έτσι αντί ο γονιός μου να παιδεύεται, και γενικά μια λογική τοποθέτηση που θα διακοπτόταν συχνά τον πρώτο καιρό από σύντομες κρίσης απελπισίας και κλάματος. περισσότερο από ένστικτο νομίζω ότι δεν σε θέλει κοντά του "για να μην ακούει θόρυβο". δεν εννοώ κάτι κακό, τη λέξη θόρυβος τη χρησιμοποιώ σαν κάτι παραπανίσιο, όχι αρνητικά, αλλά αχρείαστο για τη στιγμή. για παράδειγμα αν σε ένα πολύβουο και πολύχρωμο κατακερματισμένο σε μικρές επιφάνειες τοπίο, που με ζαλίζει ούτως ή άλλως, κάποιος μου προσθέσει πάνω σε έναν γυμνό και ουδέτερο τοίχο ένα δαιδαλώδες γκράφιτι, ωραίο είναι μεν, αλλά... μπούκωσα. χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το πρόχειρο παράδειγμα για να σου δείξω ότι με αυτό το περιεχόμενο εννοώ το θόρυβο. ίσως έχεις μια πληθωρική παρουσία και νομίζεις ότι "αν πέσεις πάνω του" να τον φροντίσεις θα είναι ευτυχισμένος, αυτός όμως θέλει να απαλλαγεί από παρεμβολές. οι 3 μήνες δεν μου λένε πολλά πράγματα γιατί μπορεί νάναι και σχήμα λόγου. αυτά που σου γράφω είναι η μόνη βατή σκέψη που μπορώ να κάνω με τα στοιχεία που μου δίνεις. η επόμενη σκέψη μου είναι κακή, πλήρως αρνητική, αλλά δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει αισθήματα για σένα. τα της ανάγκης σου να είσαι στην πόλη για να βρεις δουλειά θα τα αντιμετωπίσεις όπως θα τα αντιμετώπιζες αν δεν είχες γνωρίσει τον άνθρωπο αυτόν. και επειδή "ο χρόνος είναι γιατρός" σύντομα θα φανεί η πραγματικότητα. απλά μην κρεμιέσαι στο λαιμό του.


> Γεια σας κι από έμένα!Με λένε Βάσια κ θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Η μητέρα του φίλου μου έφυγε απ΄τη ζωή πριν 10 μέρες μετά από μεγάλη μάχη και ταλαιπωρία στα νοσοκομεία. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο φίλος μου βρίσκεται σε άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Ήμουν δίπλα του όλο αυτό το διάστημα.3 μέρες μετά το χαμό, μου ζήτησε να φύγω από το σπίτι (συγκατοικούσαμε σε δικό του σπίτι) για να ηρεμήσει και να καθαρίσει το μυαλό του. Το σεβάστηκα κ επέστεψα στο πατρικό μου. Του είπα βέβαια πως θα ήθελα να μείνω για να του σταθώ κ να είμαι δίπλα του αλλά δεν ήθελε. Μαθαίνω παράλληλα πως απολύομαι κ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σήμερα μου είπε ότι θέλει να μείνουμε χωριστά 2-3 μήνες για να θρηνήσει κ μετά βλέπουμε. Είναι φυσιολογική η αντίδρασή του;; Από τη μία τον καταλαβαίνω ότι περνά δύσκολες στιγμές, από την άλλη ο μόνος τρόπος για να βρω δουλειά(βιάζομαι γιατί η οικογένειά μου αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά οικομονομικά προβλήματα) είναι να επιστρέψω στην πόλη όπου μέναμε ( το πατρικό μου είναι σε ένα χωριό, χωρίς καμιά ευκαιρία εργασίας), αλλά δε με θέλει εκεί.Θέλω να τον βοηθήσω, δεν θέλω να τον πιέζω.Να κάνω υπομονή όπως μου λέει και να μείνω μακριά του; Δεν ξέρω πως να συμπεριφερθώ.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Επαναλαμβανω το να θελει να μεινει μονος καποιες μερες ειναι λογικο..Καποιοι ανθρωποι θελουν να μενουν μονοι στα δυσκολα..Το να σου βαζει ομως χρονοδιαγραμμα και κατευθυνση σχεσης "και βλεπουμε.."Εμ..Μαλλον βρηκε ευκαιρια μεσω πενθους να σε ξεφορτωθει,αλλα και παλι ισως να μην το εννοει οπως ειπε η Βικυ..Τι να πω.

----------


## viky

παντως μακαρι εγω σε μια τετοια στιγμη να εχω εναν ανθρωπο διπλα μου.επειδη ειμαι εξω απο το χορο ομως,μπορει εκεινη τη στιγμη να τη δω αλλιως και να θελω να μεινω μονη μου.δεν εχω κανενα δικαιωμα ομως να αφηνω τον αλλο να βραζει στο ζουμι του και να τον εχω στο περιμενε.οι σχεσεις δε λειτουργουν με σχεδιαγραμμα.ευχομαι να ειναι περαστικη η κατασταση του φιλου σου...αλλωστε οταν ποναμε λεμε και πραγματα που δεν εννοουμε.ειναι ομως μια καλη ευκαιρια για εσας να δειτε αν αντεχετε στα δυσκολα........

----------


## straw

Να παραθέσω και κατι αλλο. Μπορει να μην εχει σημασια αλλα μου περνανε ολα απο το μυαλο τωρα.Ο φιλος μου εχει ενα μαγαζι, στο οποιο εχει μια υπαλληλο. Οταν την ειχε προσλαβει ειχαμε κατι σκηνες ζυλοτυπιες απο μερους μου(ειναι πολυ ομορφη η κοπελα) αλλα το ξεπερασα γρηγορα αφου με διαβεβαιωνε πως η σχεση τους ειναι μονο επαγγελματικη κ δεν τρεχει κατι ουτε προκειται. Τη μερα που μου ειπε να φυγω απο το σπιτι,πριν φυγω εψαξα το κινητο του σαν απο ενστικτο κ βρηκα μηνυματα απο το καλοκαιρι με την κοπελα απο το μαγαζι.Το διαστημα αυτο εγω ελειπα στο χωριο μου για διακοπες(1 μηνα περιπου). Ανταλλάσανε καλημερες με μηνυματα, κ σχολιαζαν διαφορα θεματα της καθημερινοτητας. κ πολλες πολλες κλησεις μεγαλης διαρκειας. Να τονισω πως το διαστημα αυτο εμεις μιλουσαμε μια φορα τη μερα με τη δικαιολογια οτι δεν εχει το μυαλο του πουθενα κ τρέχει ολη την ωρα στα νοσοκομεια κτλ. Το σεβαστηκα για ακομη μια φορα κ εκανα υπομονη. Με πειραξαν ομως τα μηνυματα κ οι κλησεις που βρηκα με την αλλη.Δεν του εχω πει τιποτα. Λέτε να σχετιζεται κ αυτο με την τωρινη του συμπεριφορα απεναντι μου??

----------


## Tonya

λέω, λέω. αλλά και συ πάλι ζηλοτυπίες, ψάξιμο κινητού... σαν από καιρό κάτι να παίζει ανάποδο στη σχέση σας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α αυτος ειναι πολυ πονηρος χρησιμοποιησε το θανατο της μανας του για να κανει τα δικα του

----------


## viky

μαλιστα....ενταξει μη σου κανει εντυπωση αν τελικα βρει παρηγορια στην υπαλληλο του.εσυ ποσο εισαι διατεθημενη να τον περιμενεις?

----------


## viky

> λέω, λέω. αλλά και συ πάλι ζηλοτυπίες, ψάξιμο κινητού... σαν από καιρό κάτι να παίζει ανάποδο στη σχέση σας


λαθος της αλλα καμια φορα χρειαζεται.και εγω αν πριν ενα χρονο αν δεν ειχα ψαξει το κινητο του πρωην μου ακομα θα ζουσα με παραμυθια

----------


## Tonya

ευτυχώς που έχω κωδικό στο δικό μου και δεν κινδυνεύω από ψάξιμο :Smile:  λοιπόν ο τύπος ευκαιρία βρήκε να την κοπανήσει. έκανε άσκηση θάρρους με το πένθος ο βλογημένος. υγεία και καλή καρδιά..


> λαθος της αλλα καμια φορα χρειαζεται.και εγω αν πριν ενα χρονο αν δεν ειχα ψαξει το κινητο του πρωην μου ακομα θα ζουσα με παραμυθια

----------


## straw

Κι εγω πιστευω πως χρειαζεται καμια φορα το ψαξιμο. Δεν εχω αλλο χρονο να τον περιμενω. Σκεφτομαι να κατεβω μες την εβδομαδα να μαζεψω τα πραγματα μου,να μιλησουμε κ να πορευτω μονη μου λογικα.

----------


## straw

Λετε να του αναφερω για τα μηνυματα που ειδα κ τις κλησεις ή να το αφησω?

----------


## viky

βασια παντως απο τα μηνυματα σου μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι πιο πολυ αγχωνεσαι για το οτι εφυγες απο το σπιτι και τωρα πρεπει να βρεις δουλεια και σπιτι.δε διαβασα καπου να λες οτι τον αγαπας ξερω γω και δε θες να τον χασεις.μηπως κ εσυ ειχες βολευτει καπως σε αυτη τη σχεση?

----------


## straw

Οχι μονο τον αγαπαω, τον λατρευω και δε μπορω να φανταστω τη ζωη μου χωρις αυτον.Καναμε σχεδια για οικογενεια, εχω κανει ονειρα μαζι του.Ετυχε να μην το αναφερω. Παραλειψη μου. Γι αυτο κ νιωθω τοσο απελπισμενη. Γιατι βλεπω οτι μαλλον καταρρεουν ολα.

----------


## viky

οκ συγνωμη απλα ειπες οτι δε μπορεις να τον περιμενεις αλλο και μου περασε αυτη η σκεψη γτ συνηθως αν αγαπαμε κανουμε και λιγο παραπανω υπομονη.νομιζω ειπες οτι εχουν περασει 10 μερες μονο απο τοτε που πεθανε η μητερα του.εγω θα εκανα λιγη υπομονη ακομα τωρα εσυ για να μη μπορεις θα εχεις τους λογους σου

----------


## Tonya

αν του το αναφέρεις, τότε θα έχεις υπογράψει την καταδίκη σου 


> Λετε να του αναφερω για τα μηνυματα που ειδα κ τις κλησεις ή να το αφησω?

----------


## viky

> αν του το αναφέρεις, τότε θα έχεις υπογράψει την καταδίκη σου


συμφωνω...φερσου εξυπνα βρε δε τα λενε αυτα τα πραγματα ειδικα τετοιες στιγμες

----------


## straw

Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω κανει πολλη υπομονη σε αυτη τη σχεση απο την αρχη σχεδον. Δεν ξερω φοβαμαι μην τον χασω εντελως ισως γι αυτο κ τρωγομαι. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντω viky για τις απαντησεις σου. Με κανεις να τα σκεφτομαι ολα σφαιρικα

----------


## straw

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας. Νιωθω ηδη καλυτερα!

----------


## viky

κοιτα σε μια σχεση κ εσυ θα κανεις υπομονη και αυτος.τωρα ειναι μια αλλη περιπτωση...μπορει να ειναι περαστικο μπορει οχι...μπορει να ειναι δικαιολογιες για να σε χωρισει μπορει οντως να θελει το χρονο του.παντως ο τυπος δε φαινεται ακομα ετοιμος να ανοιξει τα χαρτια του.και αν τον πιεσεις τωρα,μπορει να εχεις αρνητικα αποτελεσματα.αν δε θες να τον χασεις πρεπει να κινηθεις σιγα σιγα και προσεκτηκα.απο την αλλη εχεις και εσυ τα δικα σου προβληματα και γιαυτο τωρα σου φαινεται βουνο η κατασταση.δωσε λιγο χρονο και στον εαυτο σου.και οι δυο χρειαζεστε χρονο!!!δε μπορεις να μεινεις σε μια φιλη μεχρι να βρεις δουλεια?

----------


## kerasi

Αντε πες οτι μετα το τριμηνο σε λεει γυρνα πισω να μαστε οπως πριν. Μετα τι θα κανεις? Οποτε συμβαινει προβλημα θα πηγαινεις εξορια ενα τερμηνο και θα ξαναρχεσαι? Μπορεις να κανεις σοβαρη σχεση ή οικογενεια ετσι? Δηλαδη αμα πεθανει η μανα μου πρεπει να χωρισω τη γκομενα μου? Εσυ ποσων ετων εισαι? Γιατι οκ αμα εισαι μεχρι 18 δικαιολογεισαι να σαι τοσο θυμα. Που σε κονομησε αληθεια? Εσυ τωρα που καιγεσαι στο θεμα δουλεια θα χωριζες? Θα του λεγες ελα σ ενα τριμηνο? Και του σταθηκες μαλιστα και στα νοσοκομεια??? Μια σαν εσενα θελω να βρω κι εγω ρε συ...που συχναζεται εσεις τα θυματα? να μη ρωτησω κι απο σεξ τι κανει γτ κλαφτα χαραλαμπε στα 44...Ευχομαι να μην εισαι υπαρκτο προσωπο...

----------


## straw

Φυσικά και είμαι υπαρκτό προσωπο. Ειμαι 28 χρονων. Δεν ξερω τον αγαπαω τοσο πολυ μαλλον γι αυτο και κανω υπομονη.Τοσο καιρο που είμαστε μαζι παντα μου ζητουσε να κανω υπομονη για κατι με υποσχεσεις οτι θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα αλλα παλι στα ιδια γυρνουσαμε. Οσο για το σεξ σταματησε μετα τον πρωτο χρονο της σχεσης, λεγοντας μου οτι δεν το θεωρει απαραιτητο, οτι εχει αλλα πραγματα πιο σοβαρα να τον απασχολουν κτλ. Τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εχουμε βρεθει ερωτικα απειροελαχιστες φορες. κ παλι κανω υπομονη μηπως κ αλλαξει κατι. Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να του εξηγησω πως νιωθω, οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο παντα με αποκαλουσε νευρικη, γκρινιαρα κι επιμονη κ με γεμιζε τυψεις.Οτι δεν το εκτιμαω που ειναι πιστος κι οτι με βλεπει σοβαρα κ θα προχωρησουμε κτλ. Απλα χρειαζεται οπως λεει που κ που το χρονο του.Να μενει μονος του να χαλαρωνει. Αυτα εν ολιγοις

----------


## straw

viky οταν του ειπα πως ειχα μια προταση απο φιλη να μεινω στο σπιτι της κι οτι δεν ζηταω τιποτα απο αυτον ειδικα στη φαση που βρισκεται τωρα, μου ειπε πως πιεζω τα πραγματα, πως δεν χρειαζεται να βρω εργασια στην πολη, να ψαξω στο χωριο μου μηπως βρω κατι(?) κ πως δεν εχω καμια δουλεια να φιλοξενουμαι στα ξενα σπιτια. Κ πως ισως να μας κανει καλο αυτη η αποσταση

----------


## den_katalavenw...

straw σκεψου λιγο και πες μας τι σου εχει προσφερει αυτος ο ανθρωπος ?
η συμπεριφορα του να σε διωχνει ειναι απαραδεκτη δηλαδη οταν εχει καποιο προβλημα στο μελλον θα σε διωχνει ? γιατι ηδη σε ειχε διωξει και στο παρελθον και συνεχιζει να σε διωνει.... νομιζεις δεν θα το ξανακανει?

----------


## straw

Εχω μεινει κολλημενη στον υπεροχο πρωτο χρονο της σχεσης μας γι αυτο και κανω υπομονη μηπως ξαναγινουν τα πραγματα οπως πριν (ονειρο ε?). Η αληθεια ειναι πως με εχει διωξει αρκετες φορες κ σιγουρα θα το ξανακανει στο μελλον. Απλα δυσκολευομαι να παρω την αποφαση να προχωρησω κ να τον αφησω γιατι τον αγαπαω πολυ. Τρελαινομαι κ μονο στην ιδεα του χωρισμου. κ βαθια μεσα μου ισως ελπιζω ακομα πως θα γινουν πραγματικοτητα τα ονειρα που καναμε απο κοινου.

----------


## viky

βασια μου πραγματικα τι τη θελεις αυτη τη σχεση?η τυπος στο ειπε ξεκαθαρα να βρεις στο χωριο σου δουλεια.η αποψη μου ειναι να σταματησεις να εισαι κολλημενη με τον πρωτο υπεροχο χρονο που περασες σαυτη τη σχεση,γτ αυτος ο πρωτος χρονος ηταν εικονικος.το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην αποτελουσε πραγματικοτητα γτ αν ηταν ετσι η συμπεριφορα του δε θα ειχε αλλαξει.αυτα που σου προσφερε το πρωτο χρονο του τελειωσαν δεν εχει αλλο...εισαι νεα κοπελα,ψαξε να βρεις καποιον που να ειναι ειλικρινης και ξερει τι θελει και να στο ζηταει.να σε ρωτησω κατι...με τις προηγουμενες σχεσεις του γτ δε προχωρησε στο γαμο?

----------


## straw

Εκτος απο μια μεγαλη σχεση 5 χρονων που ειχε εκει γυρω στα 30 δεν ξαναεκανε τιποτα σοβαρο. Με αυτην δεν προχωρησε γιατι ηταν πολυ μικρος θεωρουσε.Ειχε ολα αυτα τα χρονια παρα πολλες εφημερες, περιστασιακες σχεσεις κ γενικα ο,τι παρει ο ανεμος (καταλαβαινεις). Εζησε γενικα μια πολυ εντονη ζωη(ταξιδια, γυναικες κτλ). Δεν ειχε στο μυαλο του την οικογενεια μου ελεγε μεχρι που γνωρισε εμενα κ θα ηθελε να προχωρησει μαζι μου.

----------


## viky

βασια τρεχα οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις.ο ανθρωπος αυτος οταν θα φτανει ενα βημα πριν το γαμο θα τα παραταει ολα γτ δε μπορει να αναλαβει ευθυνες.αποφευγει να συζητησετε γτ φοβαται.κραταει πραγματα μεσα του.ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο και ειδικα το πρωτο καιρο αλλα αξιζεις κατι καλυτερο.δε σε καλυπτει πια αυτη η σχεση,μη τον ζορισεις αλλο.αμα σε θελει ξερει που να σε βρει.αστον τωρα αυτον μα προτεραιοτητα σου ειναι να βρεις δουλεια.

----------


## straw

Οταν σκεφτομαι με τη λογικη εκει καταληγω κ εγω απλα επενδυσα σε αυτη τη σχεση κ μου ειναι δυσκολο να φυγω. Πρεπει να βαλω τις σκεψεις μου σε ταξη οπως κ να χει.Σε ευχαριστω viky για τις συμβουλες σου. Μαλλον πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση και να προσαρμοστω σιγα σιγα σε νεα δεδομενα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να φυγεις ψαξε για αλλη ταυτοχρονα

----------


## Tonya

ωραίος!! τί είστε βρε παιδί μου οι άντρες.. δεν παίζεστε... :Wink: 


> δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να φυγεις ψαξε για αλλη ταυτοχρονα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Φυσικά και είμαι υπαρκτό προσωπο. Ειμαι 28 χρονων. Δεν ξερω τον αγαπαω τοσο πολυ μαλλον γι αυτο και κανω υπομονη.Τοσο καιρο που είμαστε μαζι παντα μου ζητουσε να κανω υπομονη για κατι με υποσχεσεις οτι θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα αλλα παλι στα ιδια γυρνουσαμε. Οσο για το σεξ σταματησε μετα τον πρωτο χρονο της σχεσης, λεγοντας μου οτι δεν το θεωρει απαραιτητο, οτι εχει αλλα πραγματα πιο σοβαρα να τον απασχολουν κτλ. Τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εχουμε βρεθει ερωτικα απειροελαχιστες φορες. κ παλι κανω υπομονη μηπως κ αλλαξει κατι. Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να του εξηγησω πως νιωθω, οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο παντα με αποκαλουσε νευρικη, γκρινιαρα κι επιμονη κ με γεμιζε τυψεις.Οτι δεν το εκτιμαω που ειναι πιστος κι οτι με βλεπει σοβαρα κ θα προχωρησουμε κτλ. Απλα χρειαζεται οπως λεει που κ που το χρονο του.Να μενει μονος του να χαλαρωνει. Αυτα εν ολιγοις


..καλή μου θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά καλύτερα να το πάρεις όσο το δυνατό πιο γρήγορα απόφαση, παρά να χάνεις άδικα το χρόνο σου.
Σχέση χωρίς σεξ, δεν είναι σχέση ερωτική. Είναι φιλική/συντροφική.
Από τότε που έκοψε τις επαφές μαζί σου, να είσαι σίγουρη πως απέκτησε με άλλη γιατί όπως τον περιγράφεις ο μόνος λόγος για να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο είναι να έμεινε ξαφνικά ανίκανος.
Επειδή έχω βιώσει απώλεια μητέρας, από προσωπική εμπειρία έχω να σου πω ότι περισσότερο απ όλους είχα ανάγκη τον σύντροφο μου για πααααααρα πολύ καιρό.
Το γεγονός της αρρώστιας και μετέπειτα θανάτου της μητέρας του δεν τον εμπόδισε να φλερτάρει με την υπάλληλο. 
Παράλληλα μας λες πως σε έχει απομακρύνει πολλές φορές αλλά εσύ δεν μπορούσες να φύγεις.
Δυστυχώς πρέπει να δεις την αλήθεια κατάματα και να αποχωρήσεις με όση αξιοπρέπεια έχει απομείνει. 
Ο τύπος θέλει να χωρίσει χωρίς γκρίνιες και απολογία εξ ου και σε πάει στο τρίμηνο.
Όταν ο έρωτας τελειώνει δεν ξανά αρχίζει για κανένα λόγο, οπότε μη μένεις στον πρώτο χρόνο ευτυχίας, είναι η μεγαλύτερη παγίδα.

----------


## straw

Δυστυχως Θεοφανια εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Τα εχω κι εγω σκεφτει ολα κατα καιρους αλλα δεν ηθελα να τα παρω στα σοβαρα.Εθελοτυφλουσα. Θα μου ειναι δυσκολο αλλα θα πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση. Σημερα σε συνομιλια μας μου ειπε παλι τα ιδια. Οτι θελει χρονο μονος γιατι εχει παρα πολλα στο κεφαλι του. Εφτασε η ωρα ισως!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Σαφώς και έφτασε η ώρα - για την ακρίβεια, έχει φτάσει προ πολλού, απλά εσύ δεν ήσουν έτοιμη. Σου εύχομαι να βρεις το κουράγιο να φύγεις από αυτή τη σχέση και να μην πιστέψεις πάλι σε υποσχέσεις και δικαιολογίες. Επειδή είπες αρκετές φορές το πόσο σεβάστηκες τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες του, θα ήθελα να σε ενθαρρύνω να θυμάσαι δύο πράγματα: 1. ότι υπάρχουν και οι _δικές σου_ επιθυμίες και ανάγκες και προτεραιότητα έχει ο σεβασμός προς τον εαυτό μας και 2. ότι δεν νοείται να σεβόμαστε την ασέβεια και την κοροϊδία. 

Συμφωνώ λοιπόν ότι χρειάζεται να δεις την αλήθεια κατάματα και να τολμήσεις να πορευτείς ανεξάρτητα από εκείνον και μακριά από την ανάμνηση του ωραίου πρώτου καιρού. Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι εκείνος θέλει να χωρίσει χωρίς πολλά-πολλά όπως αναφέρει η Θεοφανία... γιατί από το ιστορικό του, μου φαίνεται εξίσου πιθανό να θέλει να σε κρατήσει στον πάγο, όσο θα διαρκέσει η φλόγα της νέας (μιας ακόμα...) σχέσης ή σχεσούλας. Εδώ βρε καλή μου δέχτηκες νέα κοπέλα να ζεις 2 χρόνια χωρίς ερωτικές επαφές... δέχτηκες να πηγαινοέρχεσαι στο σπίτι του ανάλογα με τα κέφια του... δέχτηκες το φλερτ με την υπάλληλο... πίστεψες ότι σε βλέπει 'σοβαρά'. Μετά από όλα αυτά είναι φυσικό να πιστεύει ότι και θα γίνου όλα όπως τα θέλει και θα σε έχει πάντα διαθέσιμη. Γι' αυτό επανέλαβε στον εαυτό σου πολλές φορές το πώς και γιατί έφτασε η ώρα και προχώρα μπροστά.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> να μη ρωτησω κι απο σεξ τι κανει γτ κλαφτα χαραλαμπε στα 44...


και φυσικά μην ακούς αυτά που λέει το κερασάκι περί... ηλικίας, γιατί στα 44 καθόλου δεν είναι 'κλάφτα χαράλαμπε'. 
Αν υπάρχει έλξη, επιθυμία κι έρωτας, σε κάθε ηλικία μπορεί να υπάρχει σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα, πόσο μάλλον στη δική του.

----------


## kerasi

> και φυσικά μην ακούς αυτά που λέει το κερασάκι περί... ηλικίας, γιατί στα 44 καθόλου δεν είναι 'κλάφτα χαράλαμπε'. 
> Αν υπάρχει έλξη, επιθυμία κι έρωτας, σε κάθε ηλικία μπορεί να υπάρχει σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα, πόσο μάλλον στη δική του.


Μαρινα εσυ το χεις διαβασει αυτο ή το λες απο προσωπικη πειρα? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Αγαπητη στρο παντως δικαωμα σου ειναι να κανεις οτι θες, απλα να ξερεις που πας, να μη βαυκαλιζεσαι μετα και να νεφελοβατεις...
Εξακολυθω να πιστευω παντως οτι κανεις πλακα και δεν ειναι τα πραγματα οπως τα λες.

----------


## straw

kerasi αν πιστευεις οτι κανω πλακα δικαιωμα σου, μπορεις καλλιστα να μην ασχολεισαι με το θεμα μου. Μοιραστηκα την ιστορια μου για να παρω αποψεις κ γνωμες απο ανθρωπους εντελως απ εξω απο αυτο και μπορω να πω πως με βοηθησατε πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Μαρινα εσυ το χεις διαβασει αυτο ή το λες απο προσωπικη πειρα?


Και τα δύο κεράσι!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Οι πρόσφατες σχέσεις μου ήταν με άντρες αυτής της γενιάς και εύχομαι στους νεότερους να φτάσουν κάποτε το επίπεδο τους!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Last_Chance

Από ότι διαβάζω η κατάσταση δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη για να την κρίνει κάποιος έτσι εύκολα…

Ο άνθρωπος έχασε την μητέρα του… Έχασε ίσως τον άτομο που αγαπούσε όσο τίποτα στον κόσμο…
Μάνα είναι μόνο μια και όταν την χάνεις πιστέψτε με δεν έχει σημασία η ηλικία σου…
Μόνο εικάζοντας λοιπόν να σου πω ότι η σχέση σας μοιάζει λιγάκι προβληματική και πριν την απώλεια της μητέρας του…

Θα μιλήσω σαν άνδρας: Όταν χάνεις το ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον για τη σύντροφο σου τότε δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο να μοιάζει για σχέση… 

Την γυναίκα μου την γνωρίζω από 23 χρονών ενώ είμαι 38 και παρόλο που έχασα πρόσφατα τον πατέρα μου η ερωτική μου επιθυμία μεγάλωσε απέναντι της. Ναι ήθελα μερικές φορές να μείνω μόνος μου αλλά ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα να φύγω η να την διώξω από το σπίτι… Αυτά είναι δείγματα ότι σε νιώθει να τον επιβαρύνεις και όχι να του είσαι απαραίτητη… Βέβαια όπως είπα και στην αρχή το πράγμα φαίνετε λιγάκι δύσκολο γιατί ποτέ δεν φταίει ένας για έναν χωρισμό…

Θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς και εσύ από την μεριά σου τι έκανε αυτό τον άνθρωπο να σου συμπεριφερθεί έτσι… Μήπως ήσουν όντος πολύ πιεστική? Μήπως η πολύ σου υπομονή του έδωσε το δικαίωμα να κάνει σχεδόν ότι γουστάρει με τη σχέση σας? 

Σου εύχομαι να πάρεις την σωστή απόφαση η οποία θα πρέπει να έρθει με καθαρό μυαλό και ίσως να αφήσεις λίγο χρόνο μιας και όπως λες τον αγαπάς παρ αυτά….

Να είσαι καλά .
Βασίλης

----------


## straw

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά με υγεία!Επανέρχομαι μετά από 3 περίπου μήνες με τη συνέχεια της ιστορίας μου, η οποία εξακολουθεί να με προβληματίζει. Εν συντομία, βρήκα δουλειά στην πόλη όπου μέναμε με το φίλο μου περίπου αρχές Οκτώβρη.Μετακόμισα και πάλι σπίτι του, μετά από δική του προτροπή και συνεχίσαμε τη ζωή μας κανονικά και σχετικά ήρεμα, χωρίς καυγάδες κτλ.Η ψυχολογία του φίλου μου συνεχίζει να είναι χάλια,είναι κλεισμένος στον εαυτό του, δεν θέλει να βγαίνουμε και γενικά δε θέλει να κάνουμε τίποτα, λέγοντας πάντα πως είναι πολύ κουρασμένος, δεν νιώθει καλά, δεν έχει καθόλου ψυχολογία. Τώρα για τις γιορτές, εγώ δε δουλεύω και έφυγα (ήρθα στο χωριό να δω τους δικούς μου,όπου θα μείνω για περίπου 2 εβδομάδες). Ο φίλος μου έμεινε πίσω λόγω δουλειάς.Του πρότεινα να έρθει μαζί μου για κάποιες μέρες έστω, αλλά αρνήθηκε.Του πρότεινα να μείνω εγώ μαζί του, τις μισές γιορτές τουλάχιστον για να μην είναι μόνος, αλλά αρνήθηκε και πάλι λέγοντάς μου πως είναι καλύτερα να μείνουμε λίγο καιρό μακριά, ότι θα κάνει καλό στη σχέση μας και ότι θέλει τις γιορτές να τις περάσει μόνος. Ψιλογκρίνιαξα και στράβωσα αλλά δεν έδωσα συνέχεια κι έφυγα. Από τότε που έφυγα είναι όλη μέρα έξω με παρέες,πάει στο σπίτι ελάχιστα και σε σημερινό τηλεφώνήμά μας μου είπε πως νιώθει τέλεια, πως έχει φτιάξει η ψυχολογία του και πως περνάει πολύ ωραία. Μου λέει ότι του λείπω μεν αλλά του αρέσει που είναι μόνος του έστω και για λίγο. Εγώ πάλι νιώθω χάλια.Εκτός του ότι μου λείπει, μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο όταν αγαπάς κάποιον να μη θες να περάσεις τις γιορτές μαζί του και με πληγώνει που μαζί μου δεν κάνει τίποτα, νιώθει πάντα χάλια ψυχολογικά και τώρα που είναι μόνος του όλα άλλαξαν. Εσείς πώς το βλέπετε; Είμαι παράλογη; Έχω άδικο να θυμώνω;

----------


## akrida

δεν είσαι παράλογη αλλά δυστυχώς θες και τα παθαίνεις staw...
θα συμφωνήσω με τα περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω μηνύματα...είσαι μια νέα κοπέλα,φύγε λοιπόν από αυτή τη σχέση, μείνε μόνη σου για κάποιο διάστημα και ύστερα άνοιξε τα φτερά σου για αλλού...
πως θα κάνεις οικογένεια με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο??τις γιορτές θα τις περνάτε χώρια και στα δύσκολα θα σε διώχνει...??μπορεί να υπάρξει μια τέτοια σχέση?? 
για μενα επρεπε να ειχες φύγει ήδη...!!δεν σου προσφέρει τίποτα αυτή η σχέση..!!ούτε στιγμές,ούτε σεξ, ούτε επικοινωνία, ούτε τίποτα....
καλύτερα μόνη,παρά σε μια σχέση που δεν υγιής...

----------

